# كيف يقول السيد المسيح وهو على الصليب:ألهى ألهى لماذا تركتنى؟ أليس هو الله!



## just member (21 أكتوبر 2008)

كيف يقول المسيح وهو على الصليب: "إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟!" (متى46:27)، أليس هو الله؟!​ 



هذه العبارة Eli, Eli Lama Sabachthani لا تعني أن لاهوته قد ترك ناسوته، ولا أن الآب قد ترك الإبن..  لا تعني الإنفصال، وإنما تعني أن الآب تركه للعذاب.

إ*ن لاهوته لم يترك ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين*...  بهذا نؤمن، وبهذا نصلي في القداس الإلهي..  ولو كان لاهوته قد إنفصل عنه، ما إعتُبِرَت كفارته غير محدودة، تعطي فداءً غير محدود، يكفي لغفران جميع
الخطايا لجميع البشر في جميع الأجيال..  إذن فلم يحدث ترك بين لاهوته وناسوته.

ومن جهة علاقته بالآب، فلم يتركه الآب "لأنه في الآب والآب فيه" (إنجيل يوحنا 11:14).

إذن، ما معنى عبارة :"لماذا تركتنى"؟

*ليس معناها الإنفصال، وإنما معناها: ترتكتني للعذاب.  تركتني أتحمل الغضب الإلهي على الخطية.  هذا من جهة النفس.  أما من جهة الجسد، فقد تركتني أحِس العذاب وأشعر به.  كان ممكناً ألا يشعر بألم، بقوة اللاهوت..  ولو حدث ذلك لكانت عملية الصلب صورية ولم تتم الآلام فعلاً، وبالتالي لم يدفع ثمن
الخطية، ولم يتم علمية الفداء...*

ولكن الآب ترك الإبن يتألم، والإبن قَبِلَ هذا التَّرْك وتعذب به.  وهو من اجل هذا جاء..  كان تارِكاً بإتفاق..  من أجل محبته للبشر، ومن أجل وفاء العدل..  تركه يتألم ويبذل، ويدفع، دون أن ينفصل عنه..

لم يكن تركاً أقنومياً، بل تركاً تدبيرياً..  تركه بحب، "سُرَّ أن يسحقه بالحزن" (سفر أشعياء 10:53).  

* مثال لتقريب المعنى:

لنفرض أن طفلاً اصطحبه أبوه لإجراء عملية جراحية له، كفتح دمل مثلاً أو خرّاج.  وأمسكه أبوه بيديه، وبدأ الطبيب يعمل عمله، والطفل يصرخ مستغيثاً بأبيه "ليه سيبتني؟!".  وهو في الواقع لم يتركه، بل هو ممسك به بشدة، ولكنه قد تركه للألم، وتركه في حب..  هذا النوع من الترك، مع عدم الإنفصال..  نقوله لمجرد تقريب المعنى، والقياس
مع الفارق..

إن عبارة "تركتني" تعني أن آلام الصلب، كانت آلاماً حقيقية.  وآلام الغضب الإلهي كانت مُبرِحة..  في هذا الترك تركَّزَت كل آلام الصليب.  وكل آلام الفداء..  هنا يقف المسيح كذبيحة محرقة، وكذبيحة إثم تشتعل فيه النار الإلهية حتى تتحول الذبيحة إلى رماد، وتوفي عدل الله
كاملاً..

*

*​كثير من المفسرين يرون أن الرب بقوله "الهي الهي لماذا تركتنى" *إنما كان يُذَكِّر اليهود بالمزمور الثاني والعشرون الذي يبدأ بهذه العبارة*.  كانوا "يضلون إذ لا يعرفون الكتب" (متى 29:22)، بينما كانت هذه الكتب "هي التي تشهد لي" (إنجيل يوحنا 39:5)، فأحالهم السيد المسيح
إلى هذا المزمور بالذات.  وكانوا لا يعرفون المزامير بأرقامها الحالية، وإنما كانوا يسمون المزمور بأول عبارة فيه، كما يفعل الرهبان في أيامنا..

وماذا في هذا المزمور عنه؟

فيه "*ثقبوا يدي وقدمي، وأحصوا كل عظامي..  وهم ينظرون ويتفرَّسون فيَّ.  يقسمون ثيابي بينهم، وعلى قميصي يقترعون*" (ع18،17).  وواضح أن داود النبي الذي قال هذا المزمور، لم يثقب أحد يديه ولا قدميه، ولم يقسم أحد ثيابه، ولم يقترعوا على قميصه..  وإنما هذا المزمور، قد قيل بروح النبوة عن
المسيح..  وكأن المسيح على الصليب يقول لهم:  إذهبوا وإقرأوا مزمور "*إلهى إلهى لماذا ترتكتي*؟!" وإنظروا ما قيل عني..  تروا أنه قيل فيه عني أيضاً:

"*عارٌ عند البشر، ومحتقر الشعب.  كل الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي، يفغرون الشفاه وينغضون الرأس قائلين: إتكَل على الرب فليُنَجه، ليُنْقِذَهُ لأنه سُرَّ به*!" (ع6-8).

ويعوزنا الوقت  إن فحصنا كل المزمور..  إنه صورة واضحة لآلام المسيح على الصليب، وجَّههُم إليه، وفتح أذهانهم ليفهموا الكتب (انجيل لوقا 45:24).

كل نص المزمور بدأ يتحقق، لذلك قال بعد حين "قد أُكْمِل".  ولكن لم يقل "قد أكمل" مباشرة بعد "ألهي ألهي لماذا تركتنى؟"، لأنه هناك عبارة أخرى في المزمور لم تكتمل بعد وهي عبارة "*يبست مثل شَقْفة قوّتي، ولصق لساني بحنكي*" (ع15).  (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) إن هذه العبارة أيضاً ستتحقق بعد حين عندما يقول:
"أنا عطشان".  لذلك قال بعدها "قد اكمل".

*

*​ولكن لماذا قال المسيح: "إلهي، إلهى"؟

لقد قالها بصفته نائباً عن البشرية.  قالها لأنه "أخلى ذاته، وأخذ شكل العبد، صائراً شبه الناس، وقد وُجِدَ في الهيئة كإنسان" (فيلبي 8،7:2).  قالها لأنه "وَضَعَ نفسه" و"أطاع حتى الموت؛ موت الصليب" (في9:2).  إنه يتكلم الآن كإبن للإنسان، أخذ طبيعة الإنسان، وأخذ موضعه، ووقف نائباً عن الإنسان وبديلاً عنه أما الله، كابن بشر، وضعت عليه كل خطايا البشر، وهو الآن يدفع ديونهم جميعاً..

هنا نرى البشرية كلها تتكلم على فمه..  وإذ وضعت عليه كل خطايا البشر، والخطية إنفصال عن الله، وموضع غضب الله، لذلك تصرخ البشرية على فمه: "إلهى.. آلهي، لماذا تركتني؟!"..  .

لقد ناب السيد المسيح عن البشرية في أشياء كثيرة، إن لم يكن في كل الأشياء!!

ناب عنا في الصوم: لم يستطع آدم وحواء أن يصوما عن الثمرة المحرمة، وقطفا وأكلا، وبدأ السيد حياته بالصوم حتى عن الطعام المحلل.  لم يكن في حاجة إلى الصوم، ولكنه "صام عنا أربعين ليلة" كما نقول في تسابيح الكنيسة.

وناب عنا في طاعة الناموس: "الرب من السماء أشرف على بني البشر، لينظر هل من فاهِم طالب الله.  الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا.  ليس مَنْ يعمل صلاحاً، ليس ولا واحد" (مزامير
3،2:14).  وجاء المسيح، فناب عن البشر في طاعة الآب، ونفذ الناموس لكي "يُكَمِّل كل برّ" (انجيل متى 15:3).  كما ذكرت وقت العماد.. وهكذا ناب عن البشرية في تقديم حياة طاهرة مقبولة أمام الله الآب..

وناب عنا أيضاً في الموت وفي العذاب وفي دَفْع ثمن الخطية و"الذي بلا خطية صار خطية لأجلنا" (رسالة كورنثوس الثانية 21:5).  وإحتمل كل لعنة الناموس.  واحتمل كل غضب الله على الخطاة بكل ما فيه من
مرارة.  وكنائب عن البشرية قال "إلهي إلهي، لماذا تركتني؟"...

وهذا الذي أعان الكل ولم يترك واحداً، تركه الكل حتى الآب..  وبهذا دفع ثمن الخطية، وتحمَّل الغضب، وخرج منتصراً بعد أن جاز معصرة الألم وحده، نفساً وجسداً..

وفي هذا كله أعطانا دروساً، لكي نحترس نحن..

إن كانت الخطية تسبب كل هذا الترك، وكل هذا التخلي، وكل هذا الألم، فلنسلك نحن بتدقيق (أفسس 15:5).  ولنخف أن نترك الرب لئلا يتركنا.  فإن الإبن نفسه قد تُرِكَ، وألم التَّرك لا يُطاق.  وفي كل ذلك فلنشكر ربنا يسوع المسيح ونُسَبِّحه على كل هذا الحب والبذل..

إن عبارة "لماذا تركتني"، تعطينا الكثير من العزاء كلما نقع في الضيقات..  "إن كان الله الآب لم يشفق على إبنه" (رومية 22:8)، وسلَّمه لهذا العذاب والحزن، فلماذا نتذمَّر نحن على الآلام التي
يسمح بها الله الآب..؟!  إن كان الآب قد سُرَّ أنن يسحق بالحزن إبنه الوحيد الحبيب الذي قال عنه: "هذا هو إبني الحبيب الذي به سُرِرت" (متى 17:3).  ومع ذلك فنحن لم نتعرض لشيء من كل آلام المسيح على الرغم من إستحقاقنا لكل ألم، فلماذا إذن نتذمر على الضيقات؟

إن الإبن شرب الكأس التي قدَّمها له الآب، وقال له "لتكن مشيئتك".  وأطاع حتى الموت؛ موت الصليب، بكل خضوع.

أما عبارة: "لماذا تركتني"، فلم تكن نوعاً من الإحتجاج أو الشكوى -كما قلنا- إنما كانت مجرد تسجيل لآلامه، وإثبات حقيقتها، وإعلاناً بأن عمل

 الفداء سائر في طريق التمام...





هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*"إلهي، إلهي، لماذا تَركتَني؟ "​**
كَانَ وجه يسوع شاحبَا جداً، الناحية أليسري مشوّهة بالكامل بعينِ مُغلقةِ بالكامل بسبب ورمِ صدغه وجفنِه, لقد كان الضرب الذي تَلقّاه بغاية القسوة، حتى أنه فَتحَ عظامَ خدّه. لقد بَدا جرح وجهه مثل فَمّ مفتوح لدرجة أنه سَمحَ برؤية لحمِ ابن الربِ! 
لَمْ يَفْتحْ يسوع شفاهَه، لَكنِّي استطعت أَنْ أَسْمعَه. سَمعتُ كلماتَه الموجّهة إلى الأبِّ. أنها كَانت خليط من الحبِّ والشكر، خليط من الاستسلام والضعف، خليط من الألم والوداعة … شَعرتُ بأنّ قلبَي قد سُحِقَ بالحزنِ.
"أبتاه، أنْظرُ إلي … كشمس كَُسفَت باختيارها! لقد سَمحتَ لي أن أشُرْب الكأسِ المرِّ لليلِ الروحِ المُثلج وها أنا أَعطيك الشكرً لأجل هذا."
بعد ذلك خاطبَني قائلاً: " في هذا الألمِ العميقِ الذي يُسبّبُ ازْدياَد ظلمة بصري لدرجة أنّني لَمْ أعُدْ أَستطيعُ رُؤية تلك الكائناتِ التي أَحبُّها بوضوح, أولئك الذين مكثوا عند قدمِي مُتألمين، أَعْرفُ بأنّ الحبِّ غلب، أعرف أنّه سَيَغلب إلى الأبد.
كما ترين، يَبْدو أنه لم يكن كافيا أن أعُبُر هذا العالمِ فْاعلا الخير لكُلّ شخصِ. لقد سلكت كل الطّرق حتي نهايةِ الحبِّ. لقد بذلت الحياةَ حتى النقطة التى أوصيتُ بها سابقاً: ' ليس لأحد حبُّ أعظمُ مِنْ أن يبذل أحد حياتَه من أجل أصدقائِه. ' ولقد بذلت حياتي أيضاً حتى من أجل أعدائي، من أجل أولئك الذين كَانوا يَصْلبونَني …
بالتأكيد أنا لَمْ أُفقد الثقةَ في أبي بسبب ذلك الحبِّ الغير محدودِ الذى أكنه له, بالتأكيد أنني في وسطِ معاناتي التى لا تدركِ، غمرني فرحِ هائلِ لكوني كُنْتُ أُنفّذُ إرادتهَ، وهكذا، برهنت على محبَّتي لَهُ ولكُلّ البشرية.
إلهي، إلهي، لماذا تَركتَني؟​أعطاَني الرب نعمةَ هائلةَ أنْ أكُونَ قادرة على تَأَمُّل تلك اللحظةِ. حَدثَ ذلك بهذه الطريقة:
كُنْتُ في الصلاةِ وعينِاي مغَلقة أمام مذبحِ بسيطِ في غرفتي حيث عِنْدي صورة المسيح المصلوب، صورة العذراءِ المقدّسةِ وعلبة بسيطة بها رفات بعض القديسين. فَتحتُ عينَاي وأمامي كَانَ شيء آخر. ذلك المكانِ لَمْ يَعُدْ هناك بعد، لكن بدلاً مِن ذلك، كُنْتُ أَنْظرُ إلى سماء مُظلمة، برق يدوي برعدِ قوى وثلاث رجالِ مَصْلُوبينِ.
اقتربَ المشهدُ أكثر حتى بدا أنه على مسافة مترينِ تقريبا مِنْ حيث كُنْتُ أقف، والمشهد شَملَ السيد المسيح المُتألم فقط أمامي. لقد كَانَ بغاية القُرْب لدرجة أنني مُدِدتُ يَدَّي. لكن عندما أدركتُ أنّني لا أَستطيعُ أَنْ أَصِلَه، فَهمتُ أنّها كَانَت مجرد رؤيةً.
لَهثَ يسوع واستطعت أَنْ أَرى أنّه كَانَ يَبذل مجهودَ ليتنفس. هذا أَعْلمه جيداً، لكوني عشَت ذلك عديد من المراتِ … عينيه جاحظة ومفتوحة على أتساعها، الفَمّ جاف جداً بِحيث أصبح كُلّ مرة يجد المزيد من الصعوبةً ليصوغ الكلماتِ.
بَدأَ يتنهّد بأنفاس سريعة‏ والدموعِ الداميةِ كَانتْ تسيل على خديه المجروحين عندما قالَ ناظرا نحو السماءِ، "أيلي، أيلي …  لما شبقتني …؟ "
لم أَستطعُ أَنْ أَتحمّلَ ذلك وواكب تَنهُّدي سْكبُ مثل هذه الدموعِ التى سكبتها نادراً جداً في حياتِي. بعد ذلك سَمعتُ صوتَه داخلياً: " ابنتي العزيزة، هناك عديد مِنْ الصفحاتِ كَتبتْ عن هذه الكلماتِ التي تَبْدو أنها تعْطي فكرةِ بأنني شَعرتُ في تلك اللحظة، كإنسان، بأنّني تُرِكتُ مِن قِبل أبي. أن تلك الكلمات تعني أكثر مِنْ ذلك بكثير. تذكّرْي بأنّني مِنْ الصليبِ، كُنْتُ أَنْظرُ على مدى الأزمنة العتيدة أن تجئ وعلي كل الرجالِ والنِساءِ الذي سيَعانونَ: البعض لأنهم اختلقوا صلبانَهم وآخرين بسبب صلبانَ فُرضت عليهم مِن قِبل إخوتِهم، وهم لا يستطيعون حَمْلها…
في ذلك النداءِ، تَذمَّر‏ت على تركِ كُلّ الإنسانية على طريق الصليبِ. لقد شَعرتُ في جْراحُي بالجراحَ الغير محدودة لكُلّ الأجساد التي سَتتعذّبُ بالجوعِ والبؤسِ. ملايينُ من الأصواتِ أتحدت بصوتي قائلة ' إلهي، إلهي …  لماذا تَركتَني؟ ها أنا أَمُوتُ جوعِا، بينما هناك أشخاص يموتون من التخمة… إن حياتي صوم مستمر وإجباري بينما هناك أشخاص لا يَعْرفونَ ماذا يعني الصومِ مع أنهم يَدْعونَ أنفسهم مسيحيين …! 
لقد شَعرتُ بالجراحَ التي يعانيها المَصْلُوبينِ نتيجةَ الظلمِ والقسوةِ على مدى الأزمنة بعيدا عن أوطانهم، الذين يُبعدون إلى أماكن الإيواء. لقد شَعرتُ بألأم جراحِ أولئك المُزدَرى بهم والمَرْفُوضِين والمحتقَرين‏ من قبل ذويهم الذين أَرسلوهم إلى تلك الأماكنِ تحت تأثير أنانيتِهم …  وتلك الأصواتِ الصامتة وحّدتْ نفسها بصوتي, قائلة : إلهي، إلهي …  لماذا تَركتَني؟ أنك لَمْ تَخْلقْ الحدودَ. أنت لَمْ تَصْنعْ السجونَ. أنت لَمْ تُردْ  مجتمع من قلة غنية وآخرين بكثير من التهمّيشِ … 
في ذراعي ورجلِي أحسستُ بالألمَ الذي يشَعرَ به المُعاقينِ. في رأسي، أشعرتني الأشواك بما يعانيه ناقصي العقل أَو المرضَي الذين يُهانون عديد مِنْ المرات من قبل رفضِ حتى عائلاتهم. إن صراخ هؤلاء الناسِ اتحد بصراخي قائلين ' لماذا تَسْمحُ لهم يا أبّي أن يسُخْرِوا مِني، أن يهمشوني، أن يغلقوا علي الأبواب، إنه لم يكن خطأي أَن أكون في هذه الحالةِ …؟ ألا يَعتقدون بأنّهم كان  ممكنُ أَنْ يَكُونوا مثلي ويَحسّون بنفس شعوري؟ 
لقد شَعرتُ في قلبِي بالألم الذى يَشْعرُ به شخصَ مسنَ عندما يُهمَل من قبل ذويه وكذلك من قبل الآخرون عندما يُتركُ في بيوت المسنين تحت رحمة المشرفين وأيدي الغرباءِ. متروك لأن يديه لم تعد قادرة الآن على العَمَل كي يَطعم عائلتَه أَو لأن أصدقاءَ أولاده وأحفادِه لا يَستطيعونَ أَنْ يَفْهموا إمكانيات الشخصِ المسنِ.
أنهم متعبين بالفعل من عدم منعه من الكَلام، لأنه قد يَقُولَ أشياءَ غير ملائمةَ، لأن ذاكرتَه لَمْ تعد تعملَ …  في بَعْض الحالاتِ، يقتلهم أشخاص "رحماء" يشفقون عليهم كي يَوقّفوا مُعَاناتهم. وحينئذ تتحد أصواتهم مع صوتي قائلين ' إلهي، إلهي … لماذا تَركتَني؟ لماذا تَسْمحُ لمن علّمتهم يداي ذات يومٍ أن يمَشوا، أن يلْقوني في الشارعِ؟ لماذا تَسْمحُ للآخرين الذين كنت سبب مكانتهم الحالية أن يشُعُروا بالاشمئزاز من فقرِي ومن ملابسي القذرة؟ أنهم يُذلونني، يَتباهون بشبابِهم وبغناهم. لماذا يريد ابنِي أنْ يطبق على موت الرحمةَ ليقصر أيامِي ويَزِيد من دينونته في الجحيم؟
لقد أحسستُ في بَشَرَيتِي بالإحساس الحْارِق لكُلّ أولئك الذين سَيُحجّمونَ لأنهم ينتمون إلى  جنس مُعين وأنه لنفس السببِ، سَيُجبَرون أن يضْعوا أنفسهم في نفس شروطِ الكلاب, حيث التجوال مقيّدُ لأجزاء معيَّنِة فقط من البيتِ. إن أصواتهم، ممتلئة بالعجزِ والألمِ، تصْرخُ بجانب صوتي : إلهي، إلهي …  لماذا تَركتَني؟ لماذا تَسْمحُ لإنسانِ آخرِ، َرُبَّمَا يكون أكثر شرّاً مِنْي، رُبَّمَا يكون غير مخلص أكثر، رُبَّمَا يكون أقل ذكاء، بغرائز أكثر شبها بغرائز الحيوانات أكثر من كنوها تشبه غرائزنا، أن ينزل نفسه مِنْ حالتِه الإنسانيةِ وأن ينزلني مِنْ حالتِي كإنسان لأنني ليس لدي بَشَرَةُ مثل بشرته؟ 
لقد أحسستُ بحزنَ كُلّ أولئك الرجالِ والنِساءِ، الذين عند لحظة موتِهم، يَجِدون أنّهم كَانوا مخطئينَ. بأنّ حياتهم كَانتْ ضياع مستمر في الخطيةِ، في الملذّاتِ وفي رفضِ الرب وبأنّ دينونتهم وشيكةُ …  لأنهم خسروا الأبدية، قايضوا بها لكونهم عاشَوا بطريقَتهم الخاصَة عدد من السَنَين! يا له من ألم! …
بيد أنّي أحسستُ بألمَ أولئك المسيحيين الذين يكتشفون أيضاً، عند لحظة موتِهم، أنّهم كَانوا غير محقّينَ: لكونهم صدّقوا وأرضوا أنفسهم وعِاشوا بافتراض أنهم مسيحيين صالحين، بمعنى آخر، أنهم مارسوا عديد مِنْ الأمور لكن أهملُوا أمور عديدة آخري. إهمال نقل معرفتِهم إلى الآخرين، معتقدُين بشكل أناني أنهم يُنقذَون أنفسهم، متجاهلُين ما يَحْدثُ لجيرانهم الذين يَعِيشُون بدون أي معْرِفة عن الرب. وكلتا المجموعتين مدانة, أولئك الذين لَمْ يُريدوا معْرِفة الرب, وللذين امتنعوا عَنْ إشراكهم في إيمانِهم، لكونهم لم يكونوا من حاملي الرجاء للباقين!
لقد أحسستُ في كُلّ سنتيمتر فى جسدِي، بألم كُلّ طفل قَتلَ داخل جسدِ أمِّه. وبراءتهم انضمّتْ إلى صيحتِي مِنْ انعدامِ قوّتي البشريِة صارخا: إلهي، إلهي … لماذا تَركتَني؟ لماذا تُجيزُ لهذه المرأةِ، التي تستطيع أَنْ تَحْتضنَي في ذراعيها، أن تدفّئُ جسدَي الصغيرَ، أن تحُكْم علي بألا أري نور النهار وتحُكْم على نفسها بألا ترى نور السماءِ؟ 
هكذا، متأمّلا جراحَي وجراحَ الإنسانيةِ، فكّرتُ فى يهوذا وفى كُلّ الخونة، وأيضاً، فى كُلّ الذي سَيُخانوا من قبل أصدقائَهم، مُباعين بثلاثين قطعة نقود من جهنم : من أجل موقف اقتصادي أفضل؛ من أجل مقايضة لسلطةِ أكثرِ، لكي يَسْمحَوا لكبّرِيائهم بالظُهُور على السطح؛ من أجل الحسدِ الذي ممْكِنُ أنْ يُرْوَى فقط بتَكذيب الشخصِ المحَسودَ؛ من أجل الطموحِ لامتلاك ما لا يُمْكن أنْ يُمتَلكَ …
بعد ذلك أحسستُ بنداءَ أولئك الذين يَشْعرونَ بقبلةَ الخيانة على خدِّهم، كرائحة كريهة، كما أحسستُ بقبلةَ من كان ذات يومِ أَخَّي الحبيبَ. في تلك اللحظة صَرختُ بكُلّ قوّتِي " إلهي، إلهي … لماذا تَركتَني " ؟ 
إن الرمز الأكثر جدارة بالإعجاب في الإنسان فيما يتعلق بإنسانَ آخرَ، هو ألقدره على الإحساس بأنّ ذلك الأخر لهو صديق قَريبِ بما يكفي أن يَتلقّى مِنْه النصح أَو التحذير بحبِّ، عالما بأنَّ المرء يعطي ذلك بحبِّ إلى الصديقِ إلى حدّ القدرة على تَقويمه بإخْباره، ' لَيسَ ذلك الطريقِ يا أخي، لأنك فى طريقك لارتكاب خطأ ' وإلى حدّ القدرة على فَهْم أحدكم الآخر بنظرةِ واحدة، بابتسامة وأنْ يَكُونَ كل منكم قادر على دَعْم الآخر من خلال المصافحة التي تعْني، ' ها أَنا هنا، يُمْكِنُك أَنْ تَعتمدَ علي دائماً '.
الصديق هو الذي يُزعجُ نفسه، الذي يَحْرمُ نفسه مِنْ شيءِ أَو من عديد مِنْ الأشياءِ ليقدمها لك. الصديق هو الذي يَتخلّى عن وقتَ راحته من العَمَل من أجلَك. الصديق هو مَنْ يَسْتَطيع فى لحظة أن يَتخلّى عن راحةَ بيتِه لِكي يَجْعلَك تَبْدو مرتاحَ ومحبَّوب ويقدّرَك حق قدرك. الصديق هو ذلك الذي يَتْركُ أرضَه ليسَاعَدَك فى إنقاذ أرضك. الصديق هو الذي تعْهدُ إليه بحُزنَك وبفرحك، أنه صريح دائماً مَعك ويأْخذك دائماً نحو النمو في الإيمانِ وفي محبِّة الرب. الصديق هو الذي يَبْني، الذي يَوحدُ، الذي يَجمّعُ … لَيسَ الذي يُمزّقُ، الذي يُحطّمُ، الذي يُسقطُ، لكي يستطيع أَنْ يَجْلسَ على قمةِ الأنقاضِ. الصديق هو الذي يَبذل حياتَه من أجل أن ينْقذك … كما فعلت أنا .
ولأني أَنا صديقُ البشر، كل جرح مِنْ هذه الجروحِ هى جراحي التى نلتها، أنها تثيرُ شفقتَي وتدْفعَني للبَحْث عن الدواءِ المناسبِ. أَقْصدُ أن أقول بأنّني لدى ذاكرة جديدة وواضحة جداً عن كُلّ ظلم، عن كُلّ إهانة، عن كُلّ ' قبلة زائفة '، عن كُلّ إذلال …
كلا، أنى لا أَنْسي الذين تنسونهم أيها البشر! أن أصغي لمن لا تصغون إليهم لأن ضجيجَ نفوسكم يَمْنعُكم من امتلاك السلامِ للإصغاء للآخرين ولفَهْم ما تُعنيه تصرفاتِهم، بغض النظر عن كَمْ غيْر منطقيين‏ قَدْ يَبْدونَ لكم! 
أنى أَضِعُ بشكل حلوّ في قلبِي القدّوسِ، أولئك الذي تَتْركُونهم متروكَين بقسوة على الطريقِ، أولئك الذين تَفترون عليهم، أولئك الذين تُدمّرُونهم مُحَاوَلَين بُلُوغ ما يمتلكونه، ألا وهي التطويبات 


من كتاب "من سيناء للجلجثة" للرائية البوليفية كاتيا ريفز *


----------



## My Rock (21 أكتوبر 2008)

كانت المزامير في وقتها غير مرقمة بأرقام فلم يكن شئ اسمه مزمور رقم 1 او 22 بالرغم من وجود هذه المزامير بأجزاء رُقمت لاحقاً لستهيل تصفحها

فكان اليهود سابقاً يعرفون المزمور ليس من رقمه لانه لم يكُن مرقماً اصلاً بل كانوا يعرفون المزمور من اول نصوصه

و من يقرأ المزمور 22 و اول كلمات في اول اعدد يرى انها نفس الكلمات التي تلفظ بها المسيح و هي "إِلَهِي! إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي"

فالمسيح هنا يقول "إِلَهِي! إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي" و كأنه يقول المزمور 22 في وقتنا الحالي

فهدفه كان ان يُذكر اليهود بالمزمور

لكن يا ترى لماذا كان يُريد ان ينبه و يذكر اليهود و الجموع بذلك؟

المزمور 22 يا احبة هو نبوءة عن المسيح ففيه وُصفت طريقة صلبه بالتفاصيل:

فالجموع في وقت الصلب استهزأت به
احاط اعداء المسيح به و انهالوا عليه
ثقبوا يديه و رجليه
قسموا ثيابه بينهم
اقترعوا على ملابسه


اقرأوا المزمور لتتعرفوا اكثر يا احبة.. مااروع كلمتك يا رب و ما اوضح اعلاناتك الصادقة في المعنى و الوعد و التحقيق..


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> كانت المزامير في وقتها غير مرقمة بأرقام فلم يكن شئ اسمه مزمور رقم 1 او 22 بالرغم من وجود هذه المزامير بأجزاء رُقمت لاحقاً لستهيل تصفحها
> 
> فكان اليهود سابقاً يعرفون المزمور ليس من رقمه لانه لم يكُن مرقماً اصلاً بل كانوا يعرفون المزمور من اول نصوصه
> 
> ...


 
الله الله بجد اول مرة اعرف التفسير دا

( المختصر المفيد )​ 
ربنا يعوضك ياروك​ 
وميرسي لصاحب الموضوع​


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2008)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *"إلهي، إلهي، لماذا تَركتَني؟ "​*
> *كَانَ وجه يسوع شاحبَا جداً، الناحية أليسري مشوّهة بالكامل بعينِ مُغلقةِ بالكامل بسبب ورمِ صدغه وجفنِه, لقد كان الضرب الذي تَلقّاه بغاية القسوة، حتى أنه فَتحَ عظامَ خدّه. لقد بَدا جرح وجهه مثل فَمّ مفتوح لدرجة أنه سَمحَ برؤية لحمِ ابن الربِ! *
> *لَمْ يَفْتحْ يسوع شفاهَه، لَكنِّي استطعت أَنْ أَسْمعَه. سَمعتُ كلماتَه الموجّهة إلى الأبِّ. أنها كَانت خليط من الحبِّ والشكر، خليط من الاستسلام والضعف، خليط من الألم والوداعة … شَعرتُ بأنّ قلبَي قد سُحِقَ بالحزنِ.*
> *"أبتاه، أنْظرُ إلي … كشمس كَُسفَت باختيارها! لقد سَمحتَ لي أن أشُرْب الكأسِ المرِّ لليلِ الروحِ المُثلج وها أنا أَعطيك الشكرً لأجل هذا."*
> ...


*اشكرك كل الشكر مشرفنا الغالى على اضافتك الجميلة والرائعة*
*ربنايبارك حياتك *
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> كانت المزامير في وقتها غير مرقمة بأرقام فلم يكن شئ اسمه مزمور رقم 1 او 22 بالرغم من وجود هذه المزامير بأجزاء رُقمت لاحقاً لستهيل تصفحها
> 
> فكان اليهود سابقاً يعرفون المزمور ليس من رقمه لانه لم يكُن مرقماً اصلاً بل كانوا يعرفون المزمور من اول نصوصه
> 
> ...


*اشكرك يا روك على تشريفك لها الموضوع*
*واشكرحضرتك على اضافتك  الجميلة*
*وبجد دى حاجة اول مرة اعرفها*
*شكرا ليك يا روك *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك *​


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الله الله بجد اول مرة اعرف التفسير دا​
> 
> 
> ( المختصر المفيد )​
> ...


*شكرا ليكى يا فراشة *
*وانا كمان بلنسبة لتفسير ماى روك اول مرة اعرفة*
*شكرا بجد ربنا يباركم*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااااااائع يا جوجو 
واضافات روك وصوت صارخ جميله جدا 
مرسىىىىى جدا يا جوجو على الموضوع 
ومرسى لروك وصوت صارخ على الاضافه 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم ​


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع يا جوجو
> 
> واضافات روك وصوت صارخ جميله جدا
> مرسىىىىى جدا يا جوجو على الموضوع
> ...


*وانا كمان بذيهم كل الشكر على كلمتك الجميل*
*وشكرا ليك يا كيرو على مرورك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------

